# Ziauddin University or DOW, and From Which University More Students Go the States for Residency??



## khizar (Oct 13, 2012)

Is Ziauddin better or DMC? Do people from these Universities go to the USA for residency and do the students from these Universities easily pass the USMLEs??

Thanks


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

khizar said:


> Is Ziauddin better or DMC? Do people from these Universities go to the USA for residency and do the students from these Universities easily pass the USMLEs??
> 
> Thanks


thats a no brainer! DOW ofcourse!!!


----------

